

NSA Hiring Civil Liberties & Privacy Officer - sehugg
https://www.nsa.gov/psc/applyonline/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_CE.GBL?Page=HRS_CE_JOB_DTL&Action=A&JobOpeningId=1039797&PortalActualURL=https://www.nsa.gov/psc/applyonline/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_CE.GBL?Page=HRS_CE_JOB_DTL&Action=A&JobOpeningId=103&

======
TrevorJ
I'm sort of dismayed that they apparently didn't have this position before?

